# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt

## dalat24htravel

Công Ty TNHH Du Lịch Đà Lạt 24h 
LANGBIAN CONQUER 
 “Đỉnh Cao Tình Bạn”

Con người luôn có những khát khao muốn được vươn tới, nhưng nhiều người lại bỏ qua một đỉnh cao luôn gần gũi với mình, đó là đỉnh cao tình bạn.
Liệu đỉnh Radar có thể được đổi tên thành “Đỉnh tình bạn”…
Các hoạt động sẽ được thiết kết theo chủ đề chia sẻ: “Rút ra bài học tình đồng đội, tình bạn khi cùng nhau chia sẻ những thử thách để đạt đến thành công”.
Các đội sẽ được chia một cách ngẫu nhiên và cùng nhau trãi qua các trò chơi thử thách trong khi chinh phục đỉnh Radar bằng trí tuệ của mình.
Sau mỗi hoạt động, các đội tự nhìn lại và cùng bình chọn những thành viên tích cực mà mình ngưỡng mộ bằng cách bỏ phiếu kín bình chọn cho thành viên đó.

8h00 : Xe và hướng dẫn viên của công ty Dalat 24h Travel đón khách tại điểm hẹn sau đó xuất phát đi Langbiang.
- Trang phục của các thành viên phải gọn, nhẹ: giày đi bộ, mũ, …
8h30: Có mặt tại chân núi Langbiang
- Tất cả tập trung tại điểm khởi động
- Chia đội ngẫu nhiên ra 3 đội
- Mỗi thành viên sẽ được phát một khăn quàng cổ ( phương tiện chia đội)
8h40:
- 2 trò chơi làm quen
- Đặt tên đội và slogan của đội, chọn ra một đội trưởng
- Thiết kế logo cho đội trên cờ với Decal và kéo.
- Phát mật thư, cho di chuyển để nhận phương tiện để đến trạm 2 sau khi giải xong mật thư
9h40
- Game: Chuyền vòng
- Các đội sẽ thử thách với trò chơi chuyền vòng, đội nào chơi xong trước sẽ gặp trạm trưởng để nhận mật thư cho xe Jeep đi xuống núi. 30 phút tham quan tự do trên đĩnh núi.
11h00
- Sau khi xuống núi, các thành viên lên xe khởi hành đi Thung lũng vàng
11h30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Thung Lũng Vàng.
12h30: Tiếp tục chơi các game thể hiện tinh thần đồng đội và rèn luyện tính kỷ luật.
- Game: tấm thảm thần kỳ.
13h00:
- Game: Ghép hình
- Mỗi đội sau khi đưa minh mã trạm 3 sẽ  được thử thách với trò chơi ghép hình vuông.
13h45:
- Các đội cùng nhau chia sẻ những bài học rút ra từ những thử thách, bình chọn người ấn tượng nhất đội.
14h00:
- Tổng kết Team, Công bố người gây ấn tượng nhất đội
- Công bố các đội đạt thành tích.
- Tham quan tự do Thung Lũng Vàng
14h45
- Các thành viên di chuyển về khu vực trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt
15h00
- Các thành viên tham quan vườn dâu, được hái và chọn những trái dâu tây ngay tại vườn.
15h45
- Các thành viên sẽ đuợc tham quan những tác phẩm nghệ thuật làm bằng hoa tươi bảo quản tại khu trưng bày: Rừng hoa Đà Lạt , ngắm cảnh đập 3 Đa Thiện (Thung lũng tình yêu) tại caféteria của Showroom
16h30: Về lại khách sạn
Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay các đội.
*Bao gồm:*
-Xe 29 chỗ
-Ăn Trưa (tại nhà hang Thung Lũng Vàng)
-HDV + helpers
-Phí tham quan + xe jeep lên xuống Lanbiang
-Nước suối
-Bảo hiểm du lịch
-Phần thưởng cho các đội
-Các dụng cụ chơi team.

----------


## mrtien

Cảm ơn bạn về bài viết. Ngoài thành phố Đà lạt, tôi thấy thành phố Nha Trang cũng được nhiều công ty tổ chức rất nhiều team building tour hết sức thành công. Nha Trang là một thành phố xinh đẹp, vịnh Nha Trang được UNESCO công nhận là một trong những vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới nên sẽ rất thú vị nếu các bạn dừng chân đến đây. Nơi đây tôi cũng biết có công ty du lịch Nha Trang Travel, một công ty nước ngoài vừa qua đã tổ chức rất thành công các chương trình team building cho các công ty ở nước ngoài như Singapore và Úc. Cũng chính vì vậy, các bạn có thể giúp công ty mình tổ chức một chuyến du lịch team buidling với giá rất cạnh tranh đấy.

----------

